# Tinted Taillights / More ReMonaro-ing



## Groucho (Sep 11, 2004)

Just got my newly tinted tail lights back from Smokin' Lights.Net (http://smokinlights.net/) and installed them today...man, are they nice!

I've also removed the GTO quarter-panel badges and popped in the side indicator lamps...I hope to find time to wire them tomorrow but for now they're just for show. I may tint them as well...

The "5.7" badging will go away once I get the "Coupe'" badge from Oz.

More pix tomorrow when the light is better, but I wanted to put some up tonight.

Whaddya think?




























I need to take her out to a scenic place for shots...actually what would be cool is for Dede (from LS1GTO.com) and I to meet for a dual Devil Yellow Monaro VZ photo shoot!


----------



## EEZ GOAT (Jul 9, 2005)

i think its just about all monaro. that car is fat!!!!! love the tail and the jhp front clip. what will happend when (if) u get stoped by the po po and it comes back to a gto? and whats that black thing on the hood fmx


----------



## 05GTO (Oct 6, 2004)

Looks Good!


----------



## GTO_400 (Jul 7, 2005)

that's just plain SHARP, REALLY SWEET,by the way my XM ant. is on the right corner of the dash and picks up just as good, but ya don't see it


----------



## EEZ GOAT (Jul 9, 2005)

05GTO said:


> Looks Good!


 :lol: :agree


----------



## Groucho (Sep 11, 2004)

EEZ GOAT said:


> i think its just about all monaro. that car is fat!!!!! love the tail and the jhp front clip.


Thanks! Actually, though, that front clip is a factory, OEM Holden VZ clip.




EEZ GOAT said:


> whats that black thing on the hood fmx


XM satellite radio antenna.


----------



## rippinbyu (Jun 11, 2005)

The conversion is nearly complete! Looks great... The "CV8" emblem on the right side would complete it!

Got the LPE intake and have been thinking about ordering the Corsa over the past few days....I wonder If i can sneak it past my fiance?


----------



## EEZ GOAT (Jul 9, 2005)

rippinbyu said:


> The conversion is nearly complete! Looks great... The "CV8" emblem on the right side would complete it!
> 
> Got the LPE intake and have been thinking about ordering the Corsa over the past few days....I wonder If i can sneak it past my fiance?


i tried that with my truck when i got raven exuasht and she notice right a way " whats wrong with ur truck :willy: u got me


----------



## Groucho (Sep 11, 2004)

rippinbyu said:


> The conversion is nearly complete! Looks great... The "CV8" emblem on the right side would complete it!
> 
> Got the LPE intake and have been thinking about ordering the Corsa over the past few days....I wonder If i can sneak it past my fiance?



My wife has been exceedingly patient with me...no need to push it. After the suspension upgrade next week (I hope), I'm done for a while.

Well...uunless I like the suspension so much I go with this plate...


----------



## JMJ80 (Sep 22, 2005)

looks like a pontiac to me,,,,,Hahahahah , just kidding... very unique

what has the conversion cost ya so far???? :cool


----------



## Groucho (Sep 11, 2004)

JMJ80 said:


> looks like a pontiac to me,,,,,Hahahahah , just kidding... very unique
> 
> what has the conversion cost ya so far???? :cool



The _re-_conversion probably about $1400-1500 all told, over the course of a year.

Worth every damn penny to me.


----------



## JMJ80 (Sep 22, 2005)

Groucho said:


> The _re-_conversion probably about $1400-1500 all told, over the course of a year.
> 
> Worth every damn penny to me.


not to pricey at all, good job i also see that you took care of the side emblems too..


----------



## QwkRed05GTO (Oct 17, 2005)

Are those tail lights legal? They look great!


----------



## 6QTS11OZ (Mar 27, 2005)

QwkRed05GTO said:


> Are those tail lights legal? They look great!


I know they used to be illegal here in Cali but maybe that has changed (I doubt it though). But as always, it depends if the officer is in prick mode or not when he sees them. Same with tint.


----------



## Guest (Nov 13, 2005)

I was considering getting that done to mine, but mine is black, and with the blacked out tail lights i think it's a bit much, yours looks great with them though.


----------



## Groucho (Sep 11, 2004)

OK...got pix in better light now. I tried to think of a nice, scenic backdrop that was only minutes from my house...but hey, this is Bakersfield...so we get a refinery instead. God knows this car uses more than it's share of what they make!


----------



## Guest (Nov 14, 2005)

very Cali-fabulose ..... Looks killer man good job...

makes me hungry for tacos =).. :willy: arty:


----------



## 707GTOLS2 (Aug 31, 2005)

Thanks alot for posting the link groucho!!! I was just about to post to see if anyone had the link, the Goat looks great! ohh excuse me the "MANARO" looks great :cheers :cool


----------



## Xman (Oct 31, 2004)

Groucho - when are you going to install the right-hand drive?


----------



## Guest (Nov 14, 2005)

Very Nicely Done!


----------



## Groucho (Sep 11, 2004)

Xman said:


> Groucho - when are you going to install the right-hand drive?


Nah...makes it tough to clear a pass.


----------



## catesbros (Nov 11, 2005)

You should check out the Monaro VXR. This is by far the best looking monaro I have yet to see. How much do you think it would cost to ship one over or just completely transform A GTO to look like one?


----------

